# Holly!!!!!!!



## AdmiralAK (Oct 10, 2001)

OK this is weird 
I am on my work mac (9.2.1) and the finder QUIT by itself 
BUT the computer did not crash!  All other apps remained on and functional!  I just did not have a finder... how weird!


----------



## twyg (Oct 10, 2001)

It's happened but loads of times to me as well...

Wierd. I submitted it to apple as feedback in the osx area. 'cause 9.2.1 is basically a different beast entirely than 9... 

Gettin' to that 2000 mark soon 'bro!


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 10, 2001)

I've had that happen, too, although I don't exactly spend much time in OS 9, anymore. I seem to remember clicking on the desktop makes the Finder load again.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 10, 2001)

Its kinda weird to have the finder crash and not take down everything else with it 

In OS X its possible to do so, and even restart the finder app without any problems, but in OS 9 its peculiar.


----------



## twyg (Oct 10, 2001)

I couldn't begin to tell you why.

Musta been that Apple was testing the new "quittable" finder, and found the key!


----------



## RacerX (Oct 12, 2001)

I seen this happen before. The Finder in the Classic OS wants to be the app in memory after the system, so it won't restart until after all the other open apps have been closed. This is hard when the apps may need the Finder in order to save files. I have had this happen an was able to keep working on that system for a couple more days without have to shutdown (it was a work system, so I would shutdown for weekends). The fact that you can still keep working is due to the partial protected memory added to the Mac OS back when 8 came out.

We also have cooperative multitasking, so doing large photoshop filters (that could take up to 15 minutes) I would browse the internet (which only needed processor time for drawing the pages for the most part). Actually, the old OS is still pretty cool in many ways.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 12, 2001)

It happened again today on my work mac (G3, beige, tower, 64MB RAM I think).

I tried loading MP3 files in my MacAst Lite player and the finder quit itself!

I experimentaly losed Netscape, the Mp3 player, Entourage and Simpletext...and voila!  The finder started itself up again!


----------



## blb (Oct 12, 2001)

It's getting jealous of X's Finder and is trying to show how stable it can be now...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 13, 2001)

he he he.. is that the case now ? 
My mac must be gloatin' now cause it can run almost any x86 OS (and has most installed on it) lol 

MY MAC ROCKS!
MY NEWTON KICKS ASS!



Admiral


----------



## Dradts (Nov 12, 2001)

Never type "G FINDER" into the debug dialog when ur finder's gone - or ur complete OS will crash.


----------

